# Friday brunch tip



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Hello, 

I have searched the forums and had a look at the excruciating long list on TimeOut, but still not sure which brunch to go for. Thought I'd post my 'requirements' here and perhaps some of you know the perfect brunch for us (and/or can give some feedback on recent visits, good or bad). 

- not crowded with children
- not crowded with drunk people 
- not too crowded in general, like you have to queue 10 min for everything
- good selection from vegetarian to steaks (I'm quasi vegan/vegetarian and he doesn't think a meal is a meal unless there are as many animals in there as possible )

I also have to say that I'm shocked at the prices here in Dubai. In Qatar, for example, the friday brunch at the Ritz-Carlton is 250 QAR (same as AED) including bubbles (not proper champagne). The prices here for similar brunches is at least double! So something mid-range would be good, although I've considered both Al Qasr or Bubbalicious. They are quite expensive though and I've read that the queue can get pretty long at the latter. 

Any tips from recent visits would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Then in all honesty I would say brunch is not for you - given that the sole purposes of most brunches is for people to drink and get as plastered as they can in four hours flat.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Then in all honesty I would say brunch is not for you - given that the sole purposes of most brunches is for people to drink and get as plastered as they can in four hours flat.


Haha, perhaps not... I haven't been to any friday brunches in Dubai yet, but the ones we went to in Qatar were usually quite good - and perhaps it's because Doha is stricter but you normally wouldn't see people falling off chairs or stumbling about (except for the one where they served tequila... they had to take it off the menu though, lol).  

In all seriousness, we have no issues with a few drunk people here and there, but I've heard of brunches that tend to be more of a party than anything else, like Yalumba, and those we'll avoid.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

try the Wharf?

the Wharf is a pork-fest, but you get to eat from the Mina a salam next door too, which is a far more 'worldly' affair.
Might suit both of you!


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

There are several places you can try for brunch if you are not looking for the typical dubai brunch scene. Media one hotel, Mina salom, raffles hotel etc. Just stay away from places lime double decker, saffron, warehouse and bubbalicious


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bab al Shams do a great brunch.
very relaxed.
This is often the brunch we take visitors to.

No crazy kids high on candy floss, either!. There are kids there, but they get a camel and a pony to ride, and kites to fly at the end of the meal.

25% discount if you have an NBD credit card..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I must admit, Al Qasr was very nice as was The Talk at the Movenpick in JBR.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Media One is a "lively" brunch


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

vantage said:


> try the Wharf?
> 
> the Wharf is a pork-fest, but you get to eat from the Mina a salam next door too, which is a far more 'worldly' affair.
> Might suit both of you!


Mina A'Salam was one I was considering from the TimeOut list, so this might be perfect yes, thanks! 



persianfromtexas said:


> There are several places you can try for brunch if you are not looking for the typical dubai brunch scene. Media one hotel, Mina salom, raffles hotel etc. Just stay away from places lime double decker, saffron, warehouse and bubbalicious


Another one for the Mina A'Salam, thanks. What didn't you like about Bubbalicious?



vantage said:


> Bab al Shams do a great brunch.
> very relaxed.
> This is often the brunch we take visitors to.
> 
> ...


Candy floss should be banned!  Have the NBD card so 25% off is a great deal, thanks for the tip. 



Chocoholic said:


> I must admit, Al Qasr was very nice as was The Talk at the Movenpick in JBR.


Al Qasr seems to come up as the 'must-try' brunch in Dubai, so will def consider it as well. The Talk I have to read up on. Thanks. 



Mr Rossi said:


> Media One is a "lively" brunch


What do you mean by 'lively'??


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

A couple of mates 'work' at the Media One brunch - basically turns into a giant disco afterwards. It can be a bit rowdy.

Saffron and Warehouse are possibly two of the worst I have ever been to. Loud, mad people - just not a pleassant atmosphere.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Al Qasr was very disappointing, and I did give it two goes. They only have one white and one red wine, both of which are appalling. They frequently run out of key items (e.g. roast beef) and take 30 or 45 minutes to replenish them. It seems very opulent and spectacular at first sight but doesn't really bear close scrutiny. In the hot months, the poor aircon makes for a very uncomfortable experience, with tables fighting each other for a fan.

Bubbalicious delivers on all fronts but go there expecting a few rowdy tables.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Last one we did was Mina Al Salam, pretty darn good especially as we used the Entertainer vouchers.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the additional input all. 

Anyone got Mina Al Salam vouchers to spare?


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I would say give Dusit Thani Friday brunch a try,Great Thai food plus other stuff, with drinks and not that wild with a very good price.It one that is over looked.

Radison Blu Deira creek also very nice with many different restaurants you can try after you pay one price. 

Choices Al bustan Rotana selection from all their restaurants and a very good price and not rowdy.


----------



## Starberry (Nov 19, 2012)

I went to a brunch at Pergolas (I think that's what its called) at Al Murooj Rotana a couple of times and that was quite good for AED 190 per person (inclusive of house beverages). Quality of food was good too, considering the price. And no children!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm probably no help because I prefer *ahem* "rowdy" brunches, so yes, you want to avoid Double Decker's, Media One and Warehouse (all the ones I go to lollll). But that being said, I agree with the posters who said it's probably not for you, because people that avoid rowdy brunches go to the ones for kids, and vice versa. I have done Left Bank at Soul Al Bahar once and it was quite laid back, it didn't seem to get too packed.

Alternatively, you can try the theme evening brunches at the Californian and the Dusit Thani. A bit more affordable and much more chilled out.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> I must admit, Al Qasr was very nice as was The Talk at the Movenpick in JBR.


I thought The Talk was awful. Everything looked really nice but was flavorless and bland.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Calisthenia said:


> Hello, I have searched the forums and had a look at the excruciating long list on TimeOut, but still not sure which brunch to go for. Thought I'd post my 'requirements' here and perhaps some of you know the perfect brunch for us (and/or can give some feedback on recent visits, good or bad).  - not crowded with children - not crowded with drunk people - not too crowded in general, like you have to queue 10 min for everything - good selection from vegetarian to steaks (I'm quasi vegan/vegetarian and he doesn't think a meal is a meal unless there are as many animals in there as possible ) I also have to say that I'm shocked at the prices here in Dubai. In Qatar, for example, the friday brunch at the Ritz-Carlton is 250 QAR (same as AED) including bubbles (not proper champagne). The prices here for similar brunches is at least double! So something mid-range would be good, although I've considered both Al Qasr or Bubbalicious. They are quite expensive though and I've read that the queue can get pretty long at the latter. Any tips from recent visits would be highly appreciated!


I like Bice at the Hilton in JBR, it isn't a buffet and the food was very good. Good live music to. Also Sloanes is quite good to.

Generally though there are plenty of places that are not boozy brunches , pick a nice restaurant instead.


----------



## BrokenWings (Sep 14, 2013)

I so need to try all these brunches! anyone up for this?!!!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

BrokenWings said:


> I so need to try all these brunches! anyone up for this?!!!


Definitely


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Aaaawwww you guys are great, thanks for all your input! Off googling now


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Last one we did was Mina Al Salam, pretty darn good especially as we used the Entertainer vouchers.


Which Entertainer was the voucher in? We have a few of the books, but thought they weren't usually valid on Friday for brunch. What is the restaurant called? Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It's in the normal Family Entertainer, I'm not in the country at present and can't remember the number I'm afraid.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

nidserz said:


> Which Entertainer was the voucher in? We have a few of the books, but thought they weren't usually valid on Friday for brunch. What is the restaurant called? Thanks


The Entertainer website usually has 2 for 1 vouchers to print off for Friday brunches each month.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Seafire at Atlantis is good, chilled out, not too crowed, not rowdy, till you move to N'Dulge...and did see any kids on my last visit.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Yorki said:


> Seafire at Atlantis is good, chilled out, not too crowed, not rowdy, till you move to N'Dulge...and did see any kids on my last visit.


Thanks for the tip. How were the veggie and seafood options? Any sushi?


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

We just did the Battuta Gate Hotel - Mistral Restaurant, evening brunch this weekend gone. Food great selection, what you would expect from 5 star hotel, bubbles not champagne, surf and turf and veggie options. no queues, very civilized, slow not rowdy..... just nice..... and only AED 249. Bargain! 
highly recommend as a evening brunch to just relax and talk.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys, thought I would piggy back this thread! Got the inlaws coming out shortly, wanted to take them to a brunch but obviously not a rowdy one so was thinking Tratieur or Spectrum on One, anyone been to those? We did Mina Al Salam last time and all really enjoyed it, but think we should try another. 
Cheers


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Spectrum on One is very good with great food lots of choices.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Calisthenia said:


> Thanks for the tip. How were the veggie and seafood options? Any sushi?


There was some salad! There was a fish selection but not a fish lover I didn't too much interest in it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Traiteur is my all time favorite it it's also HUGELY expensive. Interestingly, when I tried to go for the wine option, it was appalling so I had to go for the champagne option. BUT it is amazing and one I would highly recommend.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

La Parilla is very nice at Jumeriah Beach hotel (top floor)

Starters and desert is buffet but the main course is ala carte its expensive but has been in the Entertainers monthly offers email for the passed 2 months 

Includes Corona as the choice of beer and non stop Champagne 

enjoy


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

Fazaris at The Address Hotel, Downtown. Great views and surroundings. Great food, various wines by the glass to choose from and Peroni as the bottle beer. 425 per head but they accept vouchers.

Not rowdy at all but not just all families and kids.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Peroni, Corona and champagne have each (different occasions) given me some of the worst hangovers ever so I'll give those places a miss thanks...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

They can be tough on the less mature palate. I'm sure somewhere must do blue WKD and variety of other alcopops.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> They can be tough on the less mature palate. I'm sure somewhere must do blue WKD and variety of other alcopops.


Big lol at corona, peroni or random cheapo champers dished out at brunches = drinks for mature palate

lots to learn Ros, lots and lots and lots tbh


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> They can be tough on the less mature palate. I'm sure somewhere must do blue WKD and variety of other alcopops.


To true! Last brunch I went to they were serving Campari and orange, tough to drink many of those,


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> lots to learn Ros, lots and lots and lots tbh


Possibly, but I doubt it's going to be from someone who has "the worst hangovers ever" after some fizzy lagers.


----------

